

I f*ing hate you all ... equally - tudorconstantin
http://su-shee.tumblr.com/post/46416661551/i-fucking-hate-you-all-all-of-you-equally

======
dmarti21
I am just starting out with programming and my biggest struggle with Python
has been installing modules and eggs and configuring it to work with the
server and a database. I had not touched PHP yet because everyone said
Python/Ruby are superior. One day I decided to, and was amazed at how
quickly/easily I could write a dynamic website with a database back-end that
didn't require forever to configure and throw up errors every 3 seconds.

------
muhuk
Excellent. Now you can go ahead and implement all those things in the modules
YOU have written and open-sourced. I think everybody is free to rant on their
own blog. But if we were having a conversation, I would tell you that this
entitled approach to open source simply doesn't work.

